# Muslims denounce ISIS



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Some of you have been asking why Muslims don't object to terrorist activities. Muslims in Afghanistan are protesting that the government isn't doing enough to stop ISIS.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/11/asia/afghanistan-unrest/index.html

So moderate Muslims aren't complicit.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

How do you know they are "moderates"? How many of those protesters hate ISIS because they are a threat to Al Qaeda, the Taliban, or other violent clans?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah Nevada you fell into their trap! If you could show every single Muslim in the world denouncing ISIS they would come up with a spin to show it isn't true. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Anybody from that part of the world who speaks out against ISIS is a good thing. However their motives were on the selfish side, they protested after some ISIS kidnapping and killings in their neck of the woods. It wasn't so much, ISIS needs to be stopped. It was, ISIS needs to be stopped from getting us! 

Better than nothing...but not exactly a shining example.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Some of you have been asking why Muslims don't object to terrorist activities. Muslims in Afghanistan are protesting that the government isn't doing enough to stop ISIS.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/11/asia/afghanistan-unrest/index.html
> 
> So moderate Muslims aren't complicit.


So, this is a group that's being attacked in Afghanistan? So this is ALL 'moderate' muslims?
C'mon, man.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Ah Nevada you fell into their trap! If you could show every single Muslim in the world denouncing ISIS they would come up with a spin to show it isn't true. Haters gonna hate.


Yup, we pretty much "hate" the things ISIS does. Seems a group in Af'gstan does too. We'll agree w/them. How 'bout you?
Wanna show some links where any of us have said we HATE muslims? 
Could put the same on YOUR side about Christians, ya know. You "haters" are just gonna hate.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MO_cows said:


> Anybody from that part of the world who speaks out against ISIS is a good thing. However their motives were on the selfish side, they protested after some ISIS kidnapping and killings in their neck of the woods. It wasn't so much, ISIS needs to be stopped. It was, ISIS needs to be stopped from getting us!
> 
> Better than nothing...but not exactly a shining example.


And what are your motives? Fear that ISIS and radical Islam will overrun the west? Christians are being targeted and killed? All reasons have a basis in self interest. No war has ever been fought by altruists.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Ah Nevada you fell into their trap! If you could show every single Muslim in the world denouncing ISIS they would come up with a spin to show it isn't true. Haters gonna hate.


I hate ISIS. 

You just go love em to death for the rest of us.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Ah Nevada you fell into their trap! If you could show every single Muslim in the world denouncing ISIS they would come up with a spin to show it isn't true. *Haters gonna hate.*


You should know


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

mmoetc said:


> And what are your motives? Fear that ISIS and radical Islam will overrun the west? Christians are being targeted and killed? All reasons have a basis in self interest. No war has ever been fought by altruists.


Maybe I'm just weird, but I strongly dislike people of any stripe who kill, rape, and torture people simply for being of a different religion. Perhaps you have a fondness for people who blow civilian planes out of the sky and behead Christians and Jews but I don't. God forbid they one day kill someone close to you. If it happened, you'd be demanding something be done about ISIS too.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

poppy said:


> . Perhaps you have a fondness for people who blow civilian planes out of the sky and behead Christians and Jews but I don't..


 Why do you even bother to write such inflammatory, hateful garbage as that?? Get it straight poppy, no one is 'liking' the radical Islamic terrorists, but lumping all Muslims into that catagory is complete BS and you should know it by now.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

greg273 said:


> Why do you even bother to write such inflammatory, hateful garbage as that?? Get it straight poppy, no one is 'liking' the radical Islamic terrorists, but lumping all Muslims into that catagory is complete BS and you should know it by now.


Then why can't you get it thru your head that those that hate Muslim terrorist don't lump in all Muslims as terrorist. 

You always seem to conveniently forget that.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> And what are your motives? Fear that ISIS and radical Islam will overrun the west? Christians are being targeted and killed? All reasons have a basis in self interest. No war has ever been fought by altruists.


Then why don't more moderate Muslims speak out? After all they have the most "self interest" of anyone because they suffer the bad PR and even out and out discrimination because of their "guilt by association" with the same religion. 

I don't fear ISIS. They could not run rampant over us here like they have in the 2nd world/3rd world. I do hate ISIS and the other extremist groups because of their actions. Murder, mayhem, destruction of historic artifacts, you name it. Not one redeeming quality.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Then why can't you get it thru your head that those that hate Muslim terrorist don't lump in all Muslims as terrorist.
> 
> You always seem to conveniently forget that.


 I know for a fact that many who hate Islamic terrorists don't lump all Muslims into that catagory, I am such a person.
Which still doesn't change the fact that certain people on this forum have claimed 'there are NO peaceful Muslims'. Poppy, whom I was replying to, will probably say it again sometime soon.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Then why don't more moderate Muslims speak out? .


 Many do. In fact many Muslims are fighting and dying today, as we speak, fighting ISIS because they don't believe in the fundamentalist interpretation of those people.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

poppy said:


> Maybe I'm just weird, but I strongly dislike people of any stripe who kill, rape, and torture people simply for being of a different religion. Perhaps you have a fondness for people who blow civilian planes out of the sky and behead Christians and Jews but I don't. God forbid they one day kill someone close to you. If it happened, you'd be demanding something be done about ISIS too.


If you'd bother to put my name with my past posts rather than conviently lumping me in with another group you dislike you'd know I've often spoken out for action against those that do bad things, be they Muslim or any other bent. But it's easier to catagorize than to discuss. I demanded we do something back when Assad used chemical weapons against his own people. I was told it was none of our concern. I watched Christians being chased up a mountain pursued by some Muslims, protected by others and suddenly there were cries for action. Forgive me for excusing those who speak out for acting in their self interest. Forgive me for pointing out the hypocracy of those who criticize them.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> Then why don't more moderate Muslims speak out?


How many would be enough?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

MO_cows said:


> Then why don't more moderate Muslims speak out? After all they have the most "self interest" of anyone because they suffer the bad PR and even out and out discrimination because of their "guilt by association" with the same religion.
> 
> I don't fear ISIS. They could not run rampant over us here like they have in the 2nd world/3rd world. I do hate ISIS and the other extremist groups because of their actions. Murder, mayhem, destruction of historic artifacts, you name it. Not one redeeming quality.


Just because you don't hear them doesn't mean they aren't speaking. Most often you're not their target audience.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> How many would be enough?


I'd say speaking out isn't enough. They need to fight back against the terrorist types. 

99.9 percent fighting back should be enough.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> I'd say speaking out isn't enough. They need to fight back against the terrorist types.
> 
> 99.9 percent fighting back should be enough.


Probably not enough for you and they're only doing it because they have a self interest but here are some fighting back. https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...9657ec-88f6-11e5-bd91-d385b244482f_story.html


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> Probably not enough for you and they're only doing it because they have a self interest but here are some fighting back. https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...9657ec-88f6-11e5-bd91-d385b244482f_story.html


Much more than that fighting back and I am not sure who would be fighting whom.

One always fights for one's self interest.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yup, we pretty much "hate" the things ISIS does. Seems a group in Af'gstan does too. We'll agree w/them. How 'bout you?
> Wanna show some links where any of us have said we HATE muslims?
> Could put the same on YOUR side about Christians, ya know. You "haters" are just gonna hate.


Oh I think feelings are pretty easy to decipher from reading a person's posts. If you think I hate Christians you have missed or misread my posts. I have no problem saying positive things about Christians. It's possible you have said something positive about Muslims at some point and I missed it. I skim your posts as general rule. But I would say over all your attitude is that anyone who is Muslim is out to kill us all in our sleep some are just better at hiding it than others.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Much more than that fighting back and I am not sure who would be fighting whom.
> 
> One always fights for one's self interest.


Thanks for agreeing with me and proving my point.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

mmoetc said:


> Probably not enough for you and they're only doing it because they have a self interest but here are some fighting back. https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...9657ec-88f6-11e5-bd91-d385b244482f_story.html





mmoetc said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me and proving my point.


I think the OP's link is a better argument for support of muslims fighting ISIL than the one you posted.

The Kurds are no doubt fighting against ISIL and have been one of the better allies to the West for a long time, since the Ottoman empire.
A majority consider themselves muslim, but to the rest of the Islamic world they are not. The particular area of fighting in your link is where the Yazidis were overrun by ISIL earlier this year. The Yazidis Kurds are similar to Zoroastrians, which predates almost all other religions.
The Kurds are really a separate people from all others in the Middle East.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

farmrbrown said:


> I think the OP's link is a better argument for support of muslims fighting ISIL than the one you posted.
> 
> The Kurds are no doubt fighting against ISIL and have been one of the better allies to the West for a long time, since the Ottoman empire.
> A majority consider themselves muslim, but to the rest of the Islamic world they are not. The particular area of fighting in your link is where the Yazidis were overrun by ISIL earlier this year. The Yazidis Kurds are similar to Zoroastrians, which predates almost all other religions.
> The Kurds are really a separate people from all others in the Middle East.


Regardless of which is the better example they both show something that many claim isn't happening. Muslims speaking out and fighting back against extremists. Your analysis of the Kurds is interesting but shows only what the roots of the conflict are. What does being Muslim really mean? It's not much different than the wars that raged across Europe after Luther posted his bans on the church door that defined what Christianity is today. That there were no video cameras, cell phone videos, or satellite transmissions when Catholic fought Protestant under their king's banner made those conflicts no less brutal or cruel. Those that wish to lump all Muslims together are just as wrong as those who wish to lump all Christians together. The only thing true about both is that they would prefer to be the only religion and have society's rules follow theirs. The only thing different is their tactics. Muslims are fighting on battlefields in their lands for supremecy of ideals. Christians in the West do it at the ballot box.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess my point was the Kurds aren't really muslims fighting the extremist muslims, they are a diversified group and have been attacked by their muslim neighbors for centuries at times because they wouldn't accept the Islamic religion the way it was presented to them.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

farmrbrown said:


> I guess my point was the Kurds aren't really muslims fighting the extremist muslims, they are a diversified group and have been attacked by their muslim neighbors for centuries at times because they wouldn't accept the Islamic religion the way it was presented to them.


And you keep making my point. Kurds consider themselves Muslims. Catholics consider themselves Christians. Some Muslims don't think Kurds are Muslim or the right kind of Muslim. Some Protestants don't think Catholics are Christian or the right kind of Christian. Brutal wars have been fought over both. If we believe holy books more wars are to come. The more things change the more they stay the same. The more things are different the more they are similar. The more people deny it, the more obvious their self interest.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> Thanks for agreeing with me and proving my point.


Maybe you should state your point more clearly. 

I do not know what your point is, but you seem to think others and myself keep making it for you.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Nevada said:


> How many would be enough?


A good start would be far MORE than are doing the killings.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Oh I think feelings are pretty easy to decipher from reading a person's posts. If you think I hate Christians you have missed or misread my posts. I have no problem saying positive things about Christians. It's possible you have said something positive about Muslims at some point and I missed it. I skim your posts as general rule. But I would say over all your attitude is that anyone who is Muslim is out to kill us all in our sleep some are just better at hiding it than others.


Yet I have NEVER said such.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

mmoetc said:


> And what are your motives? Fear that ISIS and radical Islam will overrun the west? Christians are being targeted and killed? All reasons have a basis in self interest. No war has ever been fought by altruists.





HDRider said:


> Maybe you should state your point more clearly.
> 
> I do not know what your point is, but you seem to think others and myself keep making it for you.


Seems pretty clear. Seems from your previous post you agreed.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Oh I think feelings are pretty easy to decipher from reading a person's posts. If you think I hate Christians you have missed or misread my posts. I have no problem saying positive things about Christians. It's possible you have said something positive about Muslims at some point and I missed it. I skim your posts as general rule. But I would say over all your attitude is that anyone who is Muslim is out to kill us all in our sleep some are just better at hiding it than others.


Maybe you should read a little closer so you would know what you were talking about?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Yet I have NEVER said such.


You expected the truth from who?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mm,
Why can't you simply state what your point is instead of making me guess?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Wouldn't it be great if liberal left wingers were as tolerant as the demand everybody else to be?
It's amusing that the most intolerant few (you know who you are) are constantly trying to make everyone else look bad, even if they have to lie.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> Much more than that fighting back and I am not sure who would be fighting whom.
> 
> One always fights for one's self interest.





mmoetc said:


> And what are your motives? Fear that ISIS and radical Islam will overrun the west? Christians are being targeted and killed? All reasons have a basis in self interest. No war has ever been fought by altruists.





HDRider said:


> mm,
> Why can't you simply state what your point is instead of making me guess?


I'm not sure how much simpler I must make it. We both seem to agree that people fight in their own self interest. You can take it from there. Or not.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Such an odd discussion. 

I'd like to see the fighting end between all the sworn enemies in the Middle East. 

I have no personal interest in that beyond any other sensible, feeling, human being. 

I'm just like Rodney King asking why we all can't get along. Altruistic, self interest, compassion, I don't know. It would just be nice to see a safe place for them to live and love.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

So I guess the over 50,000 tweets lauding the terrorists would be just a small % of Islamists? How many were denouncing the atrocity?


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Tricky Grama said:


> So I guess the over 50,000 tweets lauding the terrorists would be just a small % of Islamists? How many were denouncing the atrocity?


https://www.google.com/search?q=muslim+tweets+denouncing+isis&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

The Kurds are hated by their own people and have been persecuted for pretty much since the beginning of time. 

I asked this in an earlier post on the Paris shooting thread, name 10 good things Muslims have done for society in recent times where it wasn't a good person doing a good deed but a Muslim doing for their religion. Greg 273 seems to think there are only a small amount of extremist. They are not a peaceful people, I have witnessed them execute their own because they did not help the Iraqi police. We interrogated the guy and then they shot him in the head. The Sunnis and Shiites and Kurds have been killing each other since Jesus walked the earth. Real peaceful people, not extremist at all. That would be the equivalent of Texas killing Oklahomans because they like the Sooners. If all you experts would travel the world and stop reading biased BS because that's the source that tells you what you want to hear you might actually be able to make a half intelligent comments. If you have never experienced these people in THEIR environment shut your mouth, you know nothing! Muslims are not a peaceful people I don't care who you think you are or what you have read or that you uncles, cousins, nephew is a converted Muslim.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> The Kurds are hated by their own people and have been persecuted for pretty much since the beginning of time.
> 
> I asked this in an earlier post on the Paris shooting thread, name 10 good things Muslims have done for society in recent times where it wasn't a good person doing a good deed but a Muslim doing for their religion. Greg 273 seems to think there are only a small amount of extremist. They are not a peaceful people, I have witnessed them execute their own because they did not help the Iraqi police. We interrogated the guy and then they shot him in the head. The Sunnis and Shiites and Kurds have been killing each other since Jesus walked the earth. Real peaceful people, not extremist at all. That would be the equivalent of Texas killing Oklahomans because they like the Sooners. If all you experts would travel the world and stop reading biased BS because that's the source that tells you what you want to hear you might actually be able to make a half intelligent comments. If you have never experienced these people in THEIR environment shut your mouth, you know nothing! Muslims are not a peaceful people I don't care who you think you are or what you have read or that you uncles, cousins, nephew is a converted Muslim.


Well I for one won't shut my mouth because someone tells me to. And by the way Islam started 600 years before Jesus so called walked the earth, so unlikely Sunning s and ****es were killing each other. 

But your obvious hatred indicates you don't care about facts.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

The Kurds aren't hated by their own people. The Kurds are a people. When are people going to understand that Iraq is an imaginary thing. The Kurds are hated by Arabs for being Kurds. They're hated by Turks for being Kurds. They're hated by Persians for being Kurds. They're hated by Sunni clerics because they aren't Sunni enough, and they're hated by Shiites because they aren't Shiite enough. Some of them are hated by both because they're not Muslim at all, but Yazidi.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

keenataz said:


> Well I for one won't shut my mouth because someone tells me to. And by the way Islam started 600 years before Jesus so called walked the earth, so unlikely Sunning s and ****es were killing each other.
> 
> But your obvious hatred indicates you don't care about facts.


My apologies, change since with before....it's an expression. No one can still name 10 things a Muslim has done good for the world. Your facts mean jack and squat to me when I have interacted and lived with these people! I have real experiance not experiance reading a book or the Internet. So if you were standing face to face with me I would probably tell you to ---- your mouth and walk away. Until you have experienced it you don't know anything more than what's on tv and the Internet.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wiscto said:


> The Kurds aren't hated by their own people. The Kurds are a people. When are people going to understand that Iraq is an imaginary thing. The Kurds are hated by Arabs for being Kurds. They're hated by Turks for being Kurds. They're hated by Persians for being Kurds. They're hated by Sunni clerics because they aren't Sunni enough, and they're hated by Shiites because they aren't Shiite enough. Some of them are hated by both because they're not Muslim at all, but Yazidi.


Sounds like nice people
I wonder why the left refuses to denounce any of them?
I guess all that hate reminds them of their party so it's a comfort thing?


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Boy I didn't question anyone's service. I said I know nothing about him/her and that they knew nothing about me. I've never been deleted before. Kind of strange.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

keenataz said:


> Boy I didn't question anyone's service. I said I know nothing about him/her and that they knew nothing about me. I've never been deleted before. Kind of strange.


That wording would have been fine.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I'll snap a picture of my id and dd214 and post it up for the whole world to see if the what you need to see. When we did a push in fallujah in 2004 and then again in 2005 most of the mujahideen were destroyed and what was left found themselves in the outskirts. Karma was one such place. We were attacked several times throughout the region and you might even be able to find the lolli pop located in karma on Google. 

I was with 3/7 when we relieved the Brits in sangin. 3/5 replaced us and lost 29 Marines in the area I eat drank and slept. Your more than welcome to question my service because unfortunately this day and age people falsify military uniforms and service. I am not one of them. If you want to see them I'll post it up.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> Anybody from that part of the world who speaks out against ISIS is a good thing. However their motives were on the selfish side, they protested after some ISIS kidnapping and killings in their neck of the woods. It wasn't so much, ISIS needs to be stopped. It was, ISIS needs to be stopped from getting us!
> 
> Better than nothing...but not exactly a shining example.


Most people don't protest things very heavily until it happens in their neck of the woods. Shooting in a theater, well, ok. Shooting in your own town - suddenly everyone wants gun laws. Human nature.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> My apologies, change since with before....it's an expression. No one can still name 10 things a Muslim has done good for the world. Your facts mean jack and squat to me when I have interacted and lived with these people! I have real experiance not experiance reading a book or the Internet. So if you were standing face to face with me I would probably tell you to ---- your mouth and walk away. Until you have experienced it you don't know anything more than what's on tv and the Internet.


I realize typing "what good have muslims done" into Google is kind of lame, but nonetheless here we go:
http://www.chicagonow.com/midwestern-muslim/2014/01/muslims-dont-contribute-to-america-think-again/
Granted, you have real experience. No one's going to question that. I just hope, sincerely, that they are a better people than you say they are. I'm just idealistic, I suppose.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> If you have never experienced these people in THEIR environment shut your mouth, you know nothing! Muslims are not a peaceful people I don't care who you think you are or what you have read or that you uncles, cousins, nephew is a converted Muslim.


 Boy listen to you go off. You went there as either an invading force or later as a peacekeeping force, holding thier hands while they hashed out their age old grudges. You expect them to just bend over and accept US forces telling them what to do??? You expect a people who've been INVADED to be 'peaceful'?? ANd you aint the only one who went there. Don't tell me I don't know Muslims, I work with plenty of them and they are no different than anyone else. St. Louis has over 20,000 Bosnian Muslims and they are FAR more peaceful than the rest of the animals in the city.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

greg273 said:


> Boy listen to you go off. You went there as either an invading force or later as a peacekeeping force, holding thier hands while they hashed out their age old grudges. You expect them to just bend over and accept US forces telling them what to do??? You expect a people who've been INVADED to be 'peaceful'?? ANd you aint the only one who went there. Don't tell me I don't know Muslims, I work with plenty of them and they are no different than anyone else. St. Louis has over 20,000 Bosnian Muslims and they are FAR more peaceful than the rest of the animals in the city.


#1- I ain't your boy!
#2- not claiming to be the only one who has been there
#3- your "Muslims" probably don't live out their faith like those in the Middle East. Read some of the Quran and see how "peaceful" their religion is.
#4- when you train their police and they get some time off, leave, come back and kill 2 Marines because we won't convert so they kill us. 
#5- St. Louis is not fallujah or ramadi. St. Louis is on American soil! There may be plenty of good Muslims in this world....I trust them as much as I trust you....NONE! 

good night and God bless, Yank!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I'll snap a picture of my id and dd214 and post it up for the whole world to see if the what you need to see. When we did a push in fallujah in 2004 and then again in 2005 most of the mujahideen were destroyed and what was left found themselves in the outskirts. Karma was one such place. We were attacked several times throughout the region and you might even be able to find the lolli pop located in karma on Google.
> 
> I was with 3/7 when we relieved the Brits in sangin. 3/5 replaced us and lost 29 Marines in the area I eat drank and slept. Your more than welcome to question my service because unfortunately this day and age people falsify military uniforms and service. I am not one of them. If you want to see them I'll post it up.


Obviously we are in total disagreement about many things. But I did not mean to question your service. I was just stating I don't know you at all and questioning if your experience whatever it may have been was influencing your posts. And by that I meant where and how you served, not if you did. I have no idea if you were in Iraq it Afghanistan and what type of operations you were involved in. 

If it seemed that way I apologize, but still disagree with you


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

greg273 said:


>



It's likely because the vast majority of Christians, probably 99%, oppose what the KKK stands for and will say so. How many Sunni Muslims will stand up and denounce ISIS? Shia and others will but that's because they prefer their own brand of terror.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't forget the KKK despises some Christian religions as well.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> My apologies, change since with before....it's an expression. No one can still name 10 things a Muslim has done good for the world. Your facts mean jack and squat to me when I have interacted and lived with these people! I have real experiance not experiance reading a book or the Internet. So if you were standing face to face with me I would probably tell you to ---- your mouth and walk away. Until you have experienced it you don't know anything more than what's on tv and the Internet.


I don't know about the world, but I can easily name multiples of 10 good things Muslims have done that have helped me, my family and my community. I can also remember sitting around campfires and cabin tables listening to my father and my "uncles", the men he fought with from New Guinea through the Phillipines in WWII, expressing much the same sentiment towards the Japanese that you are directing towards Muslims today. I'll thank you for your service and sacrifice but I'll say that your view of Muslims is at odds with mine. Both views are colored by our individual experience. Neither set of experiences can define every Muslim.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> The Kurds are hated by their own people and have been persecuted for pretty much since the beginning of time.
> 
> I asked this in an earlier post on the Paris shooting thread, name 10 good things Muslims have done for society in recent times where it wasn't a good person doing a good deed but a Muslim doing for their religion. Greg 273 seems to think there are only a small amount of extremist. They are not a peaceful people, I have witnessed them execute their own because they did not help the Iraqi police. We interrogated the guy and then they shot him in the head. The Sunnis and Shiites and Kurds have been killing each other since Jesus walked the earth. Real peaceful people, not extremist at all. That would be the equivalent of Texas killing Oklahomans because they like the Sooners. If all you experts would travel the world and stop reading biased BS because that's the source that tells you what you want to hear you might actually be able to make a half intelligent comments. If you have never experienced these people in THEIR environment shut your mouth, you know nothing! Muslims are not a peaceful people I don't care who you think you are or what you have read or that you uncles, cousins, nephew is a converted Muslim.


Post of the decade award.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

poppy said:


> It's likely because the vast majority of Christians, probably 99%, oppose what the KKK stands for and will say so. How many Sunni Muslims will stand up and denounce ISIS? Shia and others will but that's because they prefer their own brand of terror.


 Just like many closeted bigots secretly approve of the KKK, many Muslims probably approve of ISIS. But they are not the majority. You can't dispute this poppy. If the Muslims were as violent as you say, why are there not MILLIONS of incidents worldwide every day? Could it be that most just want to live thier lives in peace?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Boy listen to you go off. You went there as either an invading force or later as a peacekeeping force, holding thier hands while they hashed out their age old grudges. You expect them to just bend over and accept US forces telling them what to do??? You expect a people who've been INVADED to be 'peaceful'?? ANd you aint the only one who went there. Don't tell me I don't know Muslims, I work with plenty of them and they are no different than anyone else. St. Louis has over 20,000 Bosnian Muslims and they are FAR more peaceful than the rest of the animals in the city.


You personally know all 20,000?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Don't forget the KKK despises some Christian religions as well.


Don't forget the KKK is a left wing group


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Don't forget the KKK is a left wing group


They started out tied to the Democrat party when they were much more conservative. How are they a left wing group? BY THE WAY that is a red herring logical fallacy - a statement designed to detract from the main argument so you don't have to answer the question.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> You personally know all 20,000?


 Of course not, but its still probably far more than you. 20k is how many settled here in the 90's, with their extended families, kids, and marriages, the number is probably double that by now. And yes, there probably are a few Islamic radicals in their midst. In fact, last year 3 of them were under investigation for sending money to Syria. I don't know how good you are at math, but that is still an extremely small percentage of them. 
We're gonna get attacked again in the US by Islamic nutcases, its just a matter of time. And you know what, its still gonna be the case that most Muslims just want to live thier lives in peace, and don't want to kill you. 
You rant about the Syrians here, what about the 120K Iraqis that resettled here after 2003? Don't hear too much about them causing problems. There have been a few incidents, but actually they seem to commit crimes at a far lower rate than the general population. Amazing huh??


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

greg273 said:


> Of course not, but its still probably far more than you. 20k is how many settled here in the 90's, with their extended families, kids, and marriages, the number is probably double that by now. And yes, there probably are a few Islamic radicals in their midst. In fact, last year 3 of them were under investigation for sending money to Syria. I don't know how good you are at math, but that is still an extremely small percentage of them.
> We're gonna get attacked again in the US by Islamic nutcases, its just a matter of time. And you know what, its still gonna be the case that most Muslims just want to live thier lives in peace, and don't want to kill you.
> You rant about the Syrians here, what about the 120K Iraqis that resettled here after 2003? Don't hear too much about them causing problems. There have been a few incidents, but actually they seem to commit crimes at a far lower rate than the general population. Amazing huh??


I'm ranting about Syrians?
I rant about Obama bringing them in by the thousands, without vetting them, and in spite of what the "refugees" are doing to other countries.
There's no sense in Obama being stupid with our safety just for his political agenda.
Why is he in such a hurry?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> They started out tied to the Democrat party when they were much more conservative. How are they a left wing group? BY THE WAY that is a red herring logical fallacy - a statement designed to detract from the main argument so you don't have to answer the question.


They promote hatred, just like NAACP, BLM, etc
All left wingers


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't care what the the truth is or where it comes from, as long as it's the truth. Never have, never will.
Last night on the late news, I caught a statement put out by the Islamic Society of Greenville, SC. It's one of the first I've seen, it was late at night and don't know if it was repeated, so some of this may be the fault of the media. Because I've seen advertisements for Furman vs. Wofford college football game every 15 minutes on that station and like most of you, never heard of either one - and don't care, lol.

Anyway, maybe the muslims are staying low key, I don't know if I blame them. I wouldn't advertise too much in this neck of the woods either, Know what I mean?

If you want to see it for yourselves in YOUR area, Google "Islamic Society of.........", go to their website and click on "Fatwa" or the closest thing you see to it.
A fatwa is an official ruling or condemnation etc. by their Imams.
This is what is on our locality..........


http://www.fatwa-online.com/council-of-senior-scholars-terrorists-are-not-sanctioned-by-islam/


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Cornhusker said:


> Don't forget the KKK is a left wing group





Cornhusker said:


> They promote hatred, just like NAACP, BLM, etc
> All left wingers


I gotta correct you on that one though.
The KKK is about as hard right as they come. Their modern idol is Hitler. Even though the NAZI party is "The National Socialist Party" they are true fascists.
The real point is, whether it's from the left or the right, the extremists wackos are an enemy to us all.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm ranting about Syrians?
> I rant about Obama bringing them in by the thousands, without vetting them, and in spite of what the "refugees" are doing to other countries.
> There's no sense in Obama being stupid with our safety just for his political agenda.
> Why is he in such a hurry?


Since posted yesterday 80,000 Likes. And that is just one place on FB how many more places this has ben posted one can only guess. LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> They promote hatred, just like NAACP, BLM, etc
> All left wingers


I see lots of hate from all kinds


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I see a fractured society. Tribal in some of its actions.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> I see a fractured society. *Tribal* in some of its actions.


Yeah, folks like to pretend we are "civilized" but we really haven't changed much intellectually in the last hundred thousand years


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> They promote hatred, just like NAACP, BLM, etc
> All left wingers


Absolutely nothing you say makes any sense.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

here we have a report, straight from an Iraqi terrorists mouth, what caused the chaos in Iraq and caused him to join ISIS....



> At the end of the interview with the first prisoner we ask, âDo you have any questions for us?â For the first time since he came into the room he smilesâin surpriseâand *finally tells us what really motivated him*, without any prompting. He knows there is an American in the room, and can perhaps guess, from his demeanor and his questions, that this American is ex-military, and directs his âquestion,â in the form of an enraged statement, straight at him. *âThe Americans came,â he said. âThey took away Saddam, but they also took away our security. I didnât like Saddam, we were starving then, but at least we didnât have war. When you came here, the civil war started.â *


 http://www.thenation.com/article/what-i-discovered-from-interviewing-isis-prisoners/


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Absolutely nothing you say makes any sense.


Really? What political leaning do you attribute to those groups Corny mentioned? BLM? Betcha there's hardly an "R" there...NAACP? They're KNOWN to exclude "Rs". Even tho black. 
So, what you just said makes NO sense.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> Really? What political leaning do you attribute to those groups Corny mentioned? BLM? Betcha there's hardly an "R" there...NAACP? They're KNOWN to exclude "Rs". Even tho black.
> So, what you just said makes NO sense.


I was referring to the way in which opinions and expressions are thrown around with no explanation of factual backing.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

greg273 said:


> here we have a report, straight from an Iraqi terrorists mouth, what caused the chaos in Iraq and caused him to join ISIS....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thenation.com/article/what-i-discovered-from-interviewing-isis-prisoners/


Most of the terrorists are coached in propaganda, give them a venue and they do pretty good huh. Iraq's are like any nation different opinions on politics, war, religion or the cost of food


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

no really said:


> Iraq's are like any nation different opinions on politics, war, religion or the cost of food


 What he said wasn't 'propaganda', it was someone telling it like it is, before he was executed.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

greg273 said:


> What he said wasn't 'propaganda', it was someone telling it like it is, before he was executed.


They are indoctrinated and coached as to what responses to have. It goes right along with the martyr mentality. Being executed just added to his martyrdom.

It is difficult to understand their thought processes, can you imagine anything that would drive you to put someone in a cage and set them on fire? Blow up women and children in a market?


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

no really said:


> They are indoctrinated and coached as to what responses to have.


 What he said was the truth, from his perspective. The invasion, and moreso the occupation, precipitated a civil war that killed upwards of 150,000 people, and led directly to the formation of ISIS.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I saw the rape rooms heard the stories of witnesses to Saddam's brutality. I had the dubious honor of interviewing alot of the survivors and eyewitnesses.Had to view the films of the brutality, men, women and children thrown off buildings. And than there were the films and stills of the torture of the children in front of the parents. 

So excuse the heck out of me if I don't have a lot of sympathy for any of Saddam's supporters.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

no really said:


> So excuse the heck out of me if I don't have a lot of sympathy for any of Saddam's supporters.


 I don't have sympathy for them either. Saddam was a bad dude. Now his psychopaths are running ISIS. 
At least Saddam was a nationalist, I can at least respect that aspect of his twisted self. But ISIS is an apocolyptic death cult.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

greg273 said:


> I don't have sympathy for them either. Saddam was a bad dude. Now his psychopaths are running ISIS.
> At least Saddam was a nationalist, I can at least respect that aspect of his twisted self. But ISIS is an apocolyptic death cult.


He trained his psychopaths well with some hands on classes.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

no really said:


> It is difficult to understand their thought processes, can you imagine anything that would drive you to put someone in a cage and set them on fire? Blow up women and children in a market?


What psychology do you think they use to accomplish this? We are inherently impressionable beings. We are capable of great neurological reflexion, however, a certain part of our brains are permanently hardwired. Fruit flies have every aspect of their lives hardwired, and they cannot in any way act outside of those parameters. Social animals, however, are vastly more complicated and mechanics of a high complexity are more readily clogged. This lends our brains to a self-deprecating truth, that is, our very complexity is what can sometimes be our downfall. It's like an enormously complex system of gears, levels, pulleys, engines; now stick a few poles in a gear here or there, and the whole machine shuts down or diverts power elsewhere. 
These people use sick tactics, but do you think they think themselves twisted? Very few people actually consider themselves evil, rather, they think in terms of what they must do. They believe themselves right in some way or another, and part of their mission may be to convince others of their mission. But it's very hard, in general, to convince someone of something if the perpetrator of the idea is not himself convinced of his own motives. So some people psychologically hijack those brain pathways, enabling people to commit atrocities that no normally functioning human would ever commit. Once sufficiently convinced, logical reasoning can never be a sound counteractive measure to undo their psychological trauma. In other words, what I'm getting at is that this base level psychology physically rewires the brain, creating the human weapons that these areas produce with an alarming abundance.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> Absolutely nothing you say makes any sense.


Which part befuddled you?
You approve some hate groups but not others?
I despise racists regardless of color


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> I was referring to the way in which opinions and expressions are thrown around with no explanation of factual backing.


Ah, I see.
You mean like when you said NOTHING Corny said made any sense?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

no really said:


> Most of the terrorists are coached in propaganda, give them a venue and they do pretty good huh. Iraq's are like any nation different opinions on politics, war, religion or the cost of food


One terrorists voice. 
Its almost like if ONE person in the US were to express an opinion. All the world would go w/that, huh.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> What psychology do you think they use to accomplish this? We are inherently impressionable beings. We are capable of great neurological reflexion, however, a certain part of our brains are permanently hardwired. Fruit flies have every aspect of their lives hardwired, and they cannot in any way act outside of those parameters. Social animals, however, are vastly more complicated and mechanics of a high complexity are more readily clogged. This lends our brains to a self-deprecating truth, that is, our very complexity is what can sometimes be our downfall. It's like an enormously complex system of gears, levels, pulleys, engines; now stick a few poles in a gear here or there, and the whole machine shuts down or diverts power elsewhere.
> These people use sick tactics, but do you think they think themselves twisted? Very few people actually consider themselves evil, rather, they think in terms of what they must do. They believe themselves right in some way or another, and part of their mission may be to convince others of their mission. But it's very hard, in general, to convince someone of something if the perpetrator of the idea is not himself convinced of his own motives. So some people psychologically hijack those brain pathways, enabling people to commit atrocities that no normally functioning human would ever commit. Once sufficiently convinced, logical reasoning can never be a sound counteractive measure to undo their psychological trauma. In other words, what I'm getting at is that this base level psychology physically rewires the brain, creating the human weapons that these areas produce with an alarming abundance.


This is probably correct. All the more reason we need to exterminate them.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> This is probably correct. All the more reason we need to exterminate them.


The irony is that they think the same of you. And, just like you, they feel righteous about that belief.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> This is probably correct. All the more reason we need to exterminate them.


Are you really advocating for the genocide of an entire group of people? 1.6 billion men, women, and children worldwide?

Is this something your religion is telling you is the right thing to do?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> This is probably correct. All the more reason we need to exterminate them.


My post referred to much more than just the radical religious groups, but also them in particular, I suppose. However, psychology works on all levels - so does nature and nurture. How much of me would be a bad person if I was raised as a radical jihadist? How much of me would be better if I were raised by pacifist Buddhists? The inverse of these questions is also valid, namely how much of me would still be the same? Ignore the questions; they are rhetorical, but for the sake of argumentation, now place yourself in those situations. You've now never heard of Jesus - is that your fault? No. You're now being told that in order for the people who love you to continue loving you, you may need to strap yourself into a plane and die bombing someone. Is this your fault? No. 
This is the nurture part of the equation - it's being rewritten. That was my main point. How strong is nature? How strong does someone have to be, in that instance, to read the Quran and realize they're misinterpreting it? The odds are exactly the same as a child raised by KKK members can realize the inconsistencies in the Bible that they are being fed line by spliced line. 
So what's the difference here? From birth some of these people have been indoctrinated. Again I ask, is that their fault? Eventually yes, it is, as we see by the brutal and twisted nature of ISIS. Yet... Would these people be the same if they'd been raised by normal, peaceful Muslims? Or would they somehow be better if they were Christians? Remember Christianity of a few centuries ago treated it's women badly, enslaved blacks and saw nothing wrong with commuting genocide to the Native American population.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Heritagefarm said:


> My post referred to much more than just the radical religious groups, but also them in particular, I suppose. However, psychology works on all levels - so does nature and nurture. How much of me would be a bad person if I was raised as a radical jihadist? How much of me would be better if I were raised by pacifist Buddhists? The inverse of these questions is also valid, namely how much of me would still be the same? Ignore the questions; they are rhetorical, but for the sake of argumentation, now place yourself in those situations. You've now never heard of Jesus - is that your fault? No. You're now being told that in order for the people who love you to continue loving you, you may need to strap yourself into a plane and die bombing someone. Is this your fault? No.
> This is the nurture part of the equation - it's being rewritten. That was my main point. How strong is nature? How strong does someone have to be, in that instance, to read the Quran and realize they're misinterpreting it? The odds are exactly the same as a child raised by KKK members can realize the inconsistencies in the Bible that they are being fed line by spliced line.
> So what's the difference here? From birth some of these people have been indoctrinated. Again I ask, is that their fault? Eventually yes, it is, as we see by the brutal and twisted nature of ISIS. Yet... Would these people be the same if they'd been raised by normal, peaceful Muslims? Or would they somehow be better if they were Christians? Remember Christianity of a few centuries ago treated it's women badly, enslaved blacks and saw nothing wrong with commuting genocide to the Native American population.


Umm, if someone is threatening to kill my family or friends I really don't care what deep psychological reason is behind it.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

no really said:


> Umm, if someone is threatening to kill my family or friends I really don't care what deep psychological reason is behind it.


Thank you for your long and well thought out response to my equally long and well thought out post.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Heritagefarm said:


> Thank you for your long and well thought out response to my equally long and well thought out post.



Why waste a bunch of perfectly good words when a few will cover it adequately?:icecream:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

no really said:


> Why waste a bunch of perfectly good words when a few will cover it adequately?:icecream:


Because I'm an intellectual and I enjoy exploring the depths of humanity and its situation. I've found a puddle...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Depends?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> Absolutely nothing you say makes any sense.


It's easier just to ignore them. After awhile your brains will start leaking out of your ears if you keep trying to make sense out of the nonsensical.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> It's easier just to ignore them. After awhile your brains will start leaking out of your ears if you keep trying to make sense out of the nonsensical.


That didn't make any sense


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> It's easier just to ignore them. After awhile your brains will start leaking out of your ears if you keep trying to make sense out of the nonsensical.


I didn't need that extra weight anyways. :benice:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you really advocating for the genocide of an entire group of people? 1.6 billion men, women, and children worldwide?
> 
> Is this something your religion is telling you is the right thing to do?


ISIS! We're talking ISIS here. 
Try to keep up.
Is there something your non-religion tells you about twisting peoples words? About ignoring how many times someone says ISIS, or alqueda, or affiliated w/ISIS, or Rad muslims...there's so many, ISIS being the worst, that we cannot list them all every time we speak of bombing, erradicating them. 
(Do you know who I meant by "them"?)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> ISIS! We're talking ISIS here.
> Try to keep up.
> Is there something your non-religion tells you about twisting peoples words? About ignoring how many times someone says ISIS, or alqueda, or affiliated w/ISIS, or Rad muslims...there's so many, ISIS being the worst, that we cannot list them all every time we speak of bombing, erradicating them.
> (Do you know who I meant by "them"?)


Were you just talking about ISIS/Daesh? The post you responded to was about *people*, so after reading the responded to post, and others, I felt I need clarification. 

I'm glad that you don't feel the need to exterminate an entire religion of people for the horrific actions of a few.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> The irony is that they think the same of you. And, just like you, they feel righteous about that belief.


The difference is THEY act on it and try to exterminate us. You on the other hand will probably welcome them in when they wind up in your town and join them when they put some pressure on you. I will die before I ever let them in my land with permission, I wouldn't even stoop to their level and deceive them to kill them all. Keep them you can have my share!


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

A journalist from Canada went to Paris the day after the bombings and shootings. Unlike most journalists, he also took the time to go interview people on the streets, including a significant number of Muslim men. In a real sad twist, about half of them believe that ISIS is actually not an Islamic group and that it is really a front for the USA and/or Jews. Uh huh. Cause that's grounded in reality! Keep in mind these are "modern" normally dressed young Muslim men living in Paris.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Knight9 said:


> A journalist from Canada went to Paris the day after the bombings and shootings. Unlike most journalists, he also took the time to go interview people on the streets, including a significant number of Muslim men. In a real sad twist, about half of them believe that ISIS is actually not an Islamic group and that it is really a front for the USA and/or Jews. Uh huh. Cause that's grounded in reality! Keep in mind these are "modern" normally dressed young Muslim men living in Paris.


Boy o boy, goes with sharia law for Muslims to lie to non-Muslims to advance Islam!!!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Knight9 said:


> A journalist from Canada went to Paris the day after the bombings and shootings. Unlike most journalists, he also took the time to go interview people on the streets, including a significant number of Muslim men. In a real sad twist, about half of them believe that ISIS is actually not an Islamic group and that it is really a front for the USA and/or Jews. Uh huh. Cause that's grounded in reality! Keep in mind these are "modern" normally dressed young Muslim men living in Paris.


Gotta link? I'd be interesting in reading it.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Gotta link? I'd be interesting in reading it.


It's a video actually so you can see the real people responding.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLunrbHrn7A[/ame]

Interestingly enough, it is more than 1/2 when you look at Syrian Refugees. According to the study done by the Arab Center for Research & Policy Studies, 66% believe ISIL was created by foreign actors, and yet 31% of them DO NOT want ISIL to be defeated.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Knight9 said:


> A journalist from Canada went to Paris the day after the bombings and shootings. Unlike most journalists, he also took the time to go interview people on the streets, including a significant number of Muslim men. In a real sad twist, about half of them believe that ISIS is actually not an Islamic group and that it is really a front for the USA and/or Jews. Uh huh. Cause that's grounded in reality! Keep in mind these are "modern" normally dressed young Muslim men living in Paris.


Now that you posted a link, that's gonna be hard to swallow, the viewpoint that there are 99% of reasonable Muslims to deal with.
I know a few that are, but sadly they are NOT the majority that some would have us believe.

There WAS an interesting local news story out of Greenville SC last night. A young Muslim man stood in the center of town, blindfolded with a sign that sad, "Hug me", with his arms outstretched.
He was well received and it was a touching story. His family fled the ME when he was 5 and he has grown up here and loves this country.
I wish I knew them all., they would be welcome in my home anytime.


http://wspa.com/2015/11/21/local-muslim-college-student-gives-hugs-for-humanity/


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Fwiw, Ezra Levant who made the video is probably the most right wing broadcaster in the country, few take his opinion pieces seriously, but everyone gets to have an opinion.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

fireweed farm said:


> Fwiw, Ezra Levant who made the video is probably the most right wing broadcaster in the country, few take his opinion pieces seriously, but everyone gets to have an opinion.



And that influenced the words the men said how? I wasn't posting it for Ezra's opinion. I posted it because of the literal, video validated words of the men in the streets. It is immaterial if you like Levant or not.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> The difference is THEY act on it and try to exterminate us. You on the other hand will probably welcome them in when they wind up in your town and join them when they put some pressure on you. I will die before I ever let them in my land with permission, I wouldn't even stoop to their level and deceive them to kill them all. Keep them you can have my share!


You mean like invading foreign lands, overthrowing sitting governments and trying to install our own form of governance and values on those that don't want them. Or we can go back a bit further in our history and talk about treatment our good Christian government imposed on the native peoples who got in the way of the settlers and their churches. Or let's go back to the earliest days of European presence and talk of the choice given the mesoamerican leaders to convert and accept the Christian god or die. Once again there's a bit of irony about someone who's very culture was built on the extermination of others worrying about another culture exterminating his.

As for when "they" get here. They've been here since our country was founded. I'm really no more likely to adopt their beliefs and practices than I am yours. I will be going down the road and joining my Muslim neighbor and friend in watching some football later this afternoon. His tv is newer and bigger. I'll let you know if I make it out alive.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> You mean like invading foreign lands, overthrowing sitting governments and trying to install our own form of governance and values on those that don't want them. Or we can go back a bit further in our history and talk about treatment our good Christian government imposed on the native peoples who got in the way of the settlers and their churches. Or let's go back to the earliest days of European presence and talk of the choice given the mesoamerican leaders to convert and accept the Christian god or die. Once again there's a bit of irony about someone who's very culture was built on the extermination of others worrying about another culture exterminating his.
> 
> As for when "they" get here. They've been here since our country was founded. I'm really no more likely to adopt their beliefs and practices than I am yours. I will be going down the road and joining my Muslim neighbor and friend in watching some football later this afternoon. His tv is newer and bigger. I'll let you know if I make it out alive.


Spare me the sadness if you do! Were you alive 250 years ago? Didn't think so. Are we speaking of matters of today? Thought so. I guess the African Americans should still be mad at me the white man for owning slaves??? Oh that's right they are and I don't even own slaves! I get m, every Muslim is not bad. I got it. Be neighborly, I could care less. My neighbor is baptist and the other Pentecostal. Neither of them are violent. My dads neighbor usually buys me a box of beer and I think he might be Catholic like me . 

I'm bored. Y'all take care and God bless!


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Boy o boy, goes with sharia law for Muslims to lie to non-Muslims to advance Islam!!!


Good grief are you serious? I have seen plenty of Americans claiming Daesh is just a CIA plant and the Paris attacks were a false flag. And they were good old white, Tea party, conspiracy nut types. Crazy and ignorance are everywhere.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Good grief are you serious? I have seen plenty of Americans claiming Daesh is just a CIA plant and the Paris attacks were a false flag. And they were good old white, Tea party, conspiracy nut types. Crazy and ignorance are everywhere.


I'm going to pull a ------- move here. 

Cite your source. That's just the liberals feeding their people to try and keep them in office so they can finish turning America into a socialist county(officially)


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Spare me the sadness if you do! Were you alive 250 years ago? Didn't think so. Are we speaking of matters of today? Thought so. I guess the African Americans should still be mad at me the white man for owning slaves??? Oh that's right they are and I don't even own slaves! I get m, every Muslim is not bad. I got it. Be neighborly, I could care less. My neighbor is baptist and the other Pentecostal. Neither of them are violent. My dads neighbor usually buys me a box of beer and I think he might be Catholic like me .
> 
> I'm bored. Y'all take care and God bless!


A little reality sprinkled into the conversation sends you packing eh? ound:

We aren't talking about 250 years ago. We are talking this century and the last one. Saddam Hussein ring a bell? Overthrow of the rightful government in Iran and us putting the Shah in power? There isn't a country over there that we haven't messed with. We have killed millions of innocent people over there or been directly responsible for their deaths through our actions. Want to talk about having your head in the sand!


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Haha yeah I had my head in the sand a bunch. I have friends that I watched die defending your right to do what you want so yeah, a little reality will make me tuck and run! At the end of the day I won't change your opinion and you ain't changing mine so for all I care you can be right and I'll be wrong. I'll let the liberals win, I don't care, your small dose of reality broke me! Give me a break you can't handle real reality, get over there and earn something until then I could care less what you do or have to say.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It would be prudent not to assume who here has direct ME experience and who hasn't.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I'm going to pull a ------- move here.
> 
> Cite your source. That's just the liberals feeding their people to try and keep them in office so they can finish turning America into a socialist county(officially)


I always have a link.....

First this is where those Parisian Muslims are getting their ideas from:
http://www.cnsnews.com/blog/michael...ionists-americans-paris-attack-plot-send-army

American conservative sites:

http://www.globalresearch.ca/paris-attacks-another-false-flag-sifting-through-the-evidence/5489695

http://freedom-articles.toolsforfreedom.com/paris-shooting-10-signs-false-flag/

http://www.veteranstoday.com/2015/11/13/charlie2/

Feel free to wander down this deep dark rabbit hole by googling these key words: paris false flag isis cia.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Knight9 said:


> *And that influenced the words the men said how?* I wasn't posting it for Ezra's opinion. I posted it because of the literal, video validated words of the men in the streets. It is immaterial if you like Levant or not.


His video wouldn't influence what they said, but what they said could determine if they were in the video after all the editing


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Haha yeah I had my head in the sand a bunch. I have friends that I watched die defending your right to do what you want so yeah, a little reality will make me tuck and run! At the end of the day I won't change your opinion and you ain't changing mine so for all I care you can be right and I'll be wrong. I'll let the liberals win, I don't care, your small dose of reality broke me! Give me a break you can't handle real reality, get over there and earn something until then I could care less what you do or have to say.


Oh son. Maybe before you jump in with both feet attacking people here you might want to get to know us a little better. My husband and I were active duty AF during Desert Storm and 2 of my sons went to Afghanistan during the latest round. So yeah I kind of know what I am talking about and yeah I signed up to defend your right to think whatever you like too.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Oh son. Maybe before you jump in with both feet attacking people here you might want to get to know us a little better. My husband and I were active duty AF during Desert Storm and 2 of my sons went to Afghanistan during the latest round. So yeah I kind of know what I am talking about and yeah I signed up to defend your right to think whatever you like too.


Ain't your son so don't call me that. Thanks for your service.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> His video wouldn't influence what they said, but what they said could determine if they were in the video after all the editing


Like those people on the street 'gotcha' videos the late night talk shows like to produce and the ones from the Tea Party rally, DNC, RNC meetings etc.

Interview enough people and you'll get a few to say something idiotic eventually no matter where you are.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> Ain't your son so don't call me that. Thanks for your service.


I think almost every single liberal leaning member on here either has a family member who is active duty or served themselves. You will find a lot of military families here.


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bearfootfarm said:


> His video wouldn't influence what they said, but what they said could determine if they were in the video after all the editing



Did you even watch it? There are normal answers in there, and he shows them and acknowledges that! Wow. Talk about refusing to hear the real words.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> I think almost every single liberal leaning member on here either has a family member who is active duty or served themselves. You will find a lot of military families here.


Surprising considering the line of work. At the end of the day you still ain't changing my opinion, I was on the ground all day everyday in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Knight9 said:


> And that influenced the words the men said how? I wasn't posting it for Ezra's opinion. I posted it because of the literal, video validated words of the men in the streets. It is immaterial if you like Levant or not.


Because a known bigot is isn't going to publish anything fair and balanced. And that is ok, differing opinions are ok. 
How many guys did he speak with to piece together what he was looking for?
I'm not surprised some Arabs dislike Jews. Interview Jews and they d say the exact about the Arabs. Catholics vs Protestants..... Racism is everywhere. 
Interview a bunch of posters on this board about Muslims or even blacks and the vitriol would be stronger than what I heard here ( I didn't watch the whole thing)


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

fireweed farm said:


> Because a known bigot is isn't going to publish anything fair and balanced. And that is ok, differing opinions are ok.
> 
> How many guys did he speak with to piece together what he was looking for?
> 
> ...



The problem is that there isn't a Jewish terrorist group slaughtering people that they can blame on Arabs. And Catholics vs Protestant isn't Racism. They are religions not races.

But I do love it when the 'bigot' card gets pulled. Well done. When in doubt claim bigotry and racism. LOL! Always humerous.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Knight9 said:


> And that influenced the words the men said how? I wasn't posting it for Ezra's opinion. I posted it because of the literal, video validated words of the men in the streets. It is immaterial if you like Levant or not.


In that case, going back to what you said here. Literal video validated words. 

By that you must admit you failed the gullibility test?


----------



## Knight9 (Dec 29, 2012)

fireweed farm said:


> In that case, going back to what you said here. Literal video validated words.
> 
> 
> 
> By that you must admit you failed the gullibility test?



Sure don't. Passed the logic and sanity test though. Something rather rare around here.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Some of you have been asking why Muslims don't object to terrorist activities. Muslims in Afghanistan are protesting that the government isn't doing enough to stop ISIS.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/11/11/asia/afghanistan-unrest/index.html
> 
> So moderate Muslims aren't complicit.


Ok. Where are moderate protest in Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Oman, UAE, Indonesia, Malaysia and the other Islamic nations? Better yet where are the aircraft from these nations flying into Greece, Germany, Hungary and other nations to pick up their fellow believers and bring them home to an Islamic nation? Or where is the Red Crescent who you would think would be right there providing food and lodging until they can arrange to get these people into a nation which will allow them to freely follow their prophet?

I was always told that the basic tenets of Islam was compassion and charity, especially for fellow believers. You know, its the religion of peace. Yet in this massive Islamic humanitarian crisis the silence from the very, very rich Islamic nations is deafening and their inaction is quite telling.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

watcher said:


> Ok. Where are moderate protest in Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Oman, UAE, Indonesia, Malaysia and the other Islamic nations? Better yet where are the aircraft from these nations flying into Greece, Germany, Hungary and other nations to pick up their fellow believers and bring them home to an Islamic nation? Or where is the Red Crescent who you would think would be right there providing food and lodging until they can arrange to get these people into a nation which will allow them to freely follow their prophet?
> 
> I was always told that the basic tenets of Islam was compassion and charity, especially for fellow believers. You know, its the religion of peace. Yet in this massive Islamic humanitarian crisis the silence from the very, very rich Islamic nations is deafening and their inaction is quite telling.


You do have a point. However, I think even Saudi is getting ticked at ISIS now. Maybe they're too busy driving Lamghorginis because we bought too much oil from them.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> You mean like invading foreign lands, overthrowing sitting governments and trying to install our own form of governance and values on those that don't want them. Or we can go back a bit further in our history and talk about treatment our good Christian government imposed on the native peoples who got in the way of the settlers and their churches. Or let's go back to the earliest days of European presence and talk of the choice given the mesoamerican leaders to convert and accept the Christian god or die. Once again there's a bit of irony about someone who's very culture was built on the extermination of others worrying about another culture exterminating his.
> 
> As for when "they" get here. They've been here since our country was founded. I'm really no more likely to adopt their beliefs and practices than I am yours. I will be going down the road and joining my Muslim neighbor and friend in watching some football later this afternoon. His tv is newer and bigger. I'll let you know if I make it out alive.


Lotsa hate there...do you like ANYTHING about our heritage? Anything about America? Anything about the Founding Fathers?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Good grief are you serious? I have seen plenty of Americans claiming Daesh is just a CIA plant and the Paris attacks were a false flag. And they were good old white, Tea party, conspiracy nut types. Crazy and ignorance are everywhere.


And I guess you've got links of all these crazy peoples' quotes?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Tricky Grama said:


> Lotsa hate there...do you like ANYTHING about our heritage? Anything about America? Anything about the Founding Fathers?


No hate. Just an honest acknowledgment of how we got here. I love the fact that we're a nation of laws and at our best those laws work for equally for everyone. I also know that that hasn't always been so. I love the fact that every succeeding generation has worked towards more freedom, not less. I recognize the hiccups along the way. I love the fact that my Muslim neighbor and I could sit peacefully( at least towards each other) and cheer our beloved Packers to victory. 

Loving something or someone doesn't mean you don't see their faults and failings. Sometimes it means you and they recognize those faults and failings and work together to fix them and not repeat them.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> Lotsa hate there...do you like ANYTHING about our heritage? Anything about America? Anything about the Founding Fathers?


If you read any history book, everything mmoet. Has said is factually correct.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/2...rican.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&referer=




> In the latest, the Republican front-runner said the United States would have &#8220;absolutely no choice&#8221; but to close some mosques. And, when asked by a reporter, he seemed to suggest he wouldn&#8217;t have a problem registering Muslims, which many have condemned, comparing it to the way Jews were once treated. (After heavy bipartisan criticism, he tried to walk back his remarks about the registry.)


This idea is toxic at best, a step towards genocide at worst. It might not happen, but it lets one know the sort of toxic ideas coursing through the Republicans at the moment.


----------

